

Next time you are bored, read one of these - ivan_ah
http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/stats/articles?y=2008
I just found citeseerx (a citation counter for computer science papers). 
I wish i had more time to beef up my CS background knowledge -- I think this might be a good place to start ;)
======
mahmud
Heh, I didn't know the original paper of Aspect Oriented Programming has the
examples in Common Lisp :-)

[http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/summary?doi=10.1.1.115....](http://citeseerx.ist.psu.edu/viewdoc/summary?doi=10.1.1.115.8660)

Kiczales et al.

